# خبراء mach3 كيف يتم تكملة العمل بعد اغلاق البرنامج



## cadnet (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن العودة لنفس النقطة بعد إيقاف العمل وإطفاء الجهاز في الحالة الاعتيادية وفي حالة انقطاع الكهرباء
هل هناك طريقة مجربة علما اني قد اتلفت النموذج بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء مع العلم اني حاولت قدر المستطاع العودة الى مكان التوقف هل هناك حل
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز تستطيع أن تعود لنفس النقطة بعد انقطاع الكهرباء بأن تعمل Homing للماكنة ، و في موقع الـ Home تصفر المحاور ، ثم تذهب إلى النقطة التي تريد أن تجعلها نقطة الصفر للقطعة (origin) و تقف عندها و تسجل عندك في ورقة قيم X و Y و Z 
فإذا انقطعت الكهرباء ببساطة تذهب إلى الـ Home و تصفر المحاور ثم تنتقل بها ألى القيم التي سجلتها لنقطة الـ origin و تصفر المحاور من جديد و عندها ابدأ العمل ولن يتلف النموذج .

لكن بهذه الطريقة ستعيد الرسم كله من جديد ، فإذا أردت أن تختصر الوقت فما عليك إلا أن تذهب إلى البرنامج الذي صممت به الرسمة و تمسح كل ما لا تريد إعادته و تبقي فقط الرسمة التي لم تعملها الماكنة ، لكن بشرط أن تبقى أبعاد القطعة نفسها القديمة .
لكن على العموم نحن في العراق نعاني من الانقطاعات الكثيرة للكهرباء لذلك فإن كل من نجهزهم أو ننصب لهم مكائن CNC ننصحهم بشراء UPS لتشغيل الماكنة لفترة معينة ليتسنى لهم إطفاءها بشكل نظامي قبل أن تضيع التصفيرة .


----------



## cadnet (7 مايو 2010)

حبيبي ابو خالد اولا اشكرك على الجواب ثانيا رجعتني للعراق واشتياق ولوعة فانا عراقي وحاليا في اليمن وارجو لك من الله ان يحفظكم ويبعد عنكم كل مكروه 
اتمنى ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع وذلك باجابتي على بعض الاسئلة وارجو ان لا تكون ثقيلة عليك
سوف اركب جهاز ups فهل يستطيع ان يتحمل المحركات الثلاثة كي انهي الشوط وما هو مقدارة
سؤال الثاني في برنامج ماخ 3 يوجد امكانية العمل - اعمل من هنا - لكنني كلما استخدمها اجد بان من الصعب يتطابق الرسم مع العمل الجديد ويترك خط واضح فهل هناك امكانية من توضيح كيف يتم استخدام هذا الامر
قلت ان استخدام ups كي يوقف بصورة امينة فكيف يتم ايقاف العمل بصورة نظامية وكيف يتم العودة له لاحقا
رحم الله والديك في الدنيا قبل الاخرة 
تحياتي ياحديدي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

أخوية العزيز انت تتدل و أي سؤال عندك بس كول و ىني حاضر
بالنسبة للأمر Run from here هو يعمل بشكل صحيح إذا لم تضيع الإحداثيات ، يعني انت عندما توقف العمل في خطوة معينة من الجي كود ثم تقول له Run from here سيعمل بشكل صحيح ، أما إذا حصل انقطاع في الكهرباء و بعدها قلت له Run from here ستتلف القطعة لأن انقطاع الكهرباء أدى إلى ضياع الموقع و بالتالي لن تستطيع إكمال العمل إلا بطريقة التصفير التي ذكرتها لك سابقاً ثم تقول له Run from here ليعمل بشكل طبيعي لأنه بهذه الطريقة تستعيد موقع نقطة الصفر للقطعة .
أما في إذا أردت الإيقاف بدون إطفاء الماكنة أو البرنامج ثم الإستمرار بعدها لإكمال المشغولة فكل ما عليك هو أن تضغط space في الكيبورد ليتوقف العمل (pause) و عندما تريد الاستمرار تضغط cycle start لكن هذه الطريقة فقط تعمل في حالة الايقاف بدون اطفاء البرنامج .

أما بخصوص الـ ups فيجب أن تعرف كم أمبير تحتاج الماكنة و ذلك بفحص الأمبيرية أثناء العمل بواسطة clampmeter ، لكن انتبه فليس كل أنواع الـ ups تعطيك أمبيرية كما هو مكتوب عليها إلا النوعيات الجيدة مثل APC مثلاً .
و بخصوص إيقاف الماكنة عند ربط الـ ups فكل ما عليك عندما تنقطع الكهرباء أن تضغط space من الكيبورد لتتوقف الماكنة بشكل صحيح دون أن تضيع الاحداثيات ثم تطفىء الماكنة و تغلق البرنامج و ثم عندما تفتح البرنامج بعد عودة الكهرباء يمكنك أن تبدأ الرسم من جديد أو من أي مكان من خلال start from here بدون أن تتلف المشغولة .
و أي سؤال آخر اني حاضر .


----------



## cadnet (7 مايو 2010)

رحم الله والديك ساجرب واخبرك
بقي لي سؤال هناك في الماخ 3 عند الرغبة بالتوقف قبل الانتهاء واطفاء الجاهز فان البرنامج يطلب هل ترغب في الحفظ فهل هناك فائدة من الحفظ ام اتبع الخطوات التي ذكرتها وهناك عند التشغيل - زر اعادة اخر عشر برامج هل يمكن استخدامها في العودة الى مكان التوقف 
الذي فهمته منك اني عند التوقف في المنتصف اسجل مكان التوقف في ورقة مع رقم الذي يصل الية الجيكود عند نقطة معلومة كان تكون احدى النهايات ثم اوقف الماكنة وعند التشغيل اشغل مباشرة وفي حالة ضياع الاحدائيات فارجع الى صفر صفر واتحرك الى مكان التوقف هل هذا صحيح
تحياتي


----------



## عبد11 (9 مايو 2010)

الطريقة موجودة على موقع machsupport.com
ويوجد شرح فيديوهات , اظن انه الفيديو الثالث .
لكن يتوجب عليك اذا كانت الرسمة طويلة المدة ,أن تقوم بطريقة ما بحفظ خط gcode الذي وصلت الية , وعند فتح الرسمة تذهب لخط او أخر سطر gcode وصلت الية , وعلى الواقع يكون اخر نقطة وصل لها السبندل موتر , هو نقطة الصفر
الشرح متوجد على الموقع mach3


----------

